# First Hive



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice especially having the kids involved. The day you pick up your bees will be one you will all remember.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice paint job.
I suggest you record everything you do. Cameras, written details, etc. You only do first once.
Enjoy.
Laurence Hope


----------



## Momokahn (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies MDS and Laurence and all the artistic work was done by my kids. What would we do without Sharpies ? LOL When we go pick up the bees on April 7th the whole family is going to go. I bought an extra bee suit so my wife and kids can get involved and help out. I'm pretty sure on this first go around (installing the package) it is only going to be me dealing with the bees. Don't want any unecessary excitement and possibly disturbing the bees. Thank you for the suggestion Laurence on the cameras and written details. That will keep my kids busy while I'm showing my bees their new home plus it will be a great lessons learned tool.

Thanks again and take care,
Steve


----------



## ryanbekke (Feb 2, 2012)

Just checked my hives 8 days after installing my package and I feel everything is going great. Comments are welcome. Bees are very cool creatures. I see that there are eggs and some older larva already. I can't beleive it.


----------



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

Awesome job, looks like the bees are doing very well... congrats


----------

